# Holy basil soothes anxiety



## Beggiatoa

..worked for me  

I feel as if I'm in a meditating trance. Everyone around me notices my new calm nature. Great stuff.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I'll post some when my high comes down. Right now, it's all anecdotal....... 

*insert sleepy eyed happy face here*


----------



## proximo20

Draztek said:


> Clinical studies?


Anti-stress activity of Ocimum sanctum Linn.

The Indian journal of medical research, Volume 73, March 1981, Pages 443-451

Another one

Dadkar, V.N., Joshi, A.G., Jaguste, V.S., Billimoria, F.R. and Dhar, H.L., 1988. Antistress activity of Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi). Indian Drugs 25 5, pp. 172-176.

There are a few more which says holy basil is neuroprotective or increases cognitive performance. You can search them by yourself if you are really interested.

Hey Beggi I als olearned about this herb yesterday night

How is its effects actually? You know my goal is having no anxiety but also not getting sleepy. Sedation without interrupting concentration.

Many people use this also for energy but what I understand from your experience is that it made a little bit sleepy?

But I bet you took more than one cap


----------



## Draztek

proximo20 said:


> Anti-stress activity of Ocimum sanctum Linn.
> 
> The Indian journal of medical research, Volume 73, March 1981, Pages 443-451
> 
> Another one
> 
> Dadkar, V.N., Joshi, A.G., Jaguste, V.S., Billimoria, F.R. and Dhar, H.L., 1988. Antistress activity of Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi). Indian Drugs 25 5, pp. 172-176.
> 
> There are a few more which says holy basil is neuroprotective or increases cognitive performance. You can search them by yourself if you are really interested.
> 
> Hey Beggi I als olearned about this herb yesterday night
> 
> How is its effects actually? You know my goal is having no anxiety but also not getting sleepy. Sedation without interrupting concentration.
> 
> Many people use this also for energy but what I understand from your experience is that it made a little bit sleepy?
> 
> But I bet you took more than one cap


I guess my search skills suck haha, thanks.


----------



## Beggiatoa

I took it again today but this time with food. The effect was less pronounced but I still feel great!


----------



## anxiousdude

DO you feel stoned?


----------



## Non

I had some formula from source naturals that had holy basil, relora and l-theanine and it was the shiz.


----------



## Wellington

Theanine serene.


----------



## JCMiller23

Beggiatoa said:


> I took it again today but this time with food. The effect was less pronounced but I still feel great!


how many mg did you take each time?


----------



## nunni

Damn whether it makes you feel stoned or not I need some of dat!!Asap!!


----------



## proximo20

My purpose is to be able to ask a question to a teacher in class. So I don't like stuff that makes me dizzy.


----------



## Non

did u drink the tea or take an extract?

my understanding is that extracts work better beacuse some of the chems are not water soluble.


----------



## Micliph

bought some holy basil 450 mg extract and don't really feel a reduction in anxiety. maybe 5% or 10% but can't really tell.


----------



## proximo20

Micliph said:


> bought some holy basil 450 mg extract and don't really feel a reduction in anxiety. maybe 5% or 10% but can't really tell.


Does it make you sleepy too? I also tried. I took before sleep ,it really knocked me out and I woke up again at 3 am or so very dizzy and I had to eat something. I was so hungry.

Holy basil is very strong but this is not the effect i am looking for.


----------



## knightbird123

Holy Basil jus knocked me out and go to sleep. I found Rholdia Rosea works best for anxiety


----------



## Merci86

I bought Holy Basil from _NewChapter_ at GNC on Wednesday. I have not felt an effect, but I heard it may take a week or so to work. But today I took it and I feel markedly good. Does anyone know how long it is supposed to take to work?? Thanks


----------



## pita

I tried growing holy basil last year but I started it too late and never got the chance to take it outside. Basil is hard to grow indoors.


----------



## Niglin

I'm quite surprised this one hasn't been mentioned more in these forums, the moderators should add a pin for this one under 'supplements'. It works quite well for recipients of SAD . I know that holy basil is being promoted as a treatment for reducing both stress and elevated levels of the stress hormone cortisol, and to promote physical and emotional endurance. Holy basil is a powerful antioxidant with demonstrated antibacterial, antifungal, and anti-inflammatory properties.In Ayurvedic medicine, holy basil has been used to treat a variety of conditions - everything from the common cold to bronchitis to fever to certain digestive complaints, including ulcers. It functions as an adaptogen, enhancing the body's natural response to physical and emotional stress. Adaptogenic herbs do not alter mood, but rather, they help the body function optimally during times of stress. This one will probably not cause you to feel tired or dull, as alot of the other supplements/aminos do. I've had great success with it (& it acts pretty quickly).


----------



## Tom90

So how much will i need to eat?


----------



## dismiss

I didn't have any luck with holy basil. 
Seemed to do better with passionflower and valerian root. Maybe it was the brand. What kind are you using?

Anyways, glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## Niglin

You need a good one that is a 'whole foods' aka all natural, and not synthetic, as probably most are at least in part. Buy the 'New Chapter' brand, it is 100% whole foods, you will notice a difference (zach I'd say try one every two hours for anxiety, see how that works). Look at Iherb online if you can't find it locally.


----------



## jakeybogg

*Holy basil user*

I'm new to Holy basil. Giving it some time to "kick in"...been on it for 5 days. Kava worked great for 3 months, but I read a lot that you should take 2 week breaks from it every 3 or so months. So far, the effects of Holy basil aren't as good as Kava was. Kava worked as good as a benzodiazepam with practically no side effects other than a buildup in the liver that is taken care of with a break from it. I'm really hoping this Holy basil is as good as everyone that uses it claims it is.


----------

